# fall panfish paterns



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

are they similar to spring?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

What do you mean? The technique or the fish?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

the fish. is there a distinct migration into the shallows, especially on cloudy days?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I do believe that they do move shallow to feed but I think it's based on what their primary forage is doing. Out here at CJ it seems to be that all the big slabs are staying deeper and feeding there. Now after nightfall it could be a different story but I haven't been fishing after dark due to being on 2nd shift. I think the bigger fish and the majority of all sizes will move shallower when the shad move shallower. I've been waiting on that last scenario to happen seeing how I'm fishing from the bank at CJ mostly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

i just finished an on-line article that says crappies will move up to and into creek mouths chasing forage as the water cools. these days i am relegated to wading, so i may start here. i have, in the past, caught them well into november fishing docks and rip-rap, but there has got to be something better than i am not aware of.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Fish will move to the warmest water in the cold months so if there is a sunny warm (50's) day in December, gills will be at the shallow water catching some rays.
I go after them with small (#14-18) long bodied nymph imitations on 2lb. tippet. Slow sinking fly like that, moved very slowly works for me in the cold water.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

rapman said:


> i just finished an on-line article that says crappies will move up to and into creek mouths chasing forage as the water cools. these days i am relegated to wading, so i may start here. i have, in the past, caught them well into november fishing docks and rip-rap, but there has got to be something better than i am not aware of.


Have you tried hang gliding over deep brush after the water temps get below 50*? I use a microspoon tipped with a nibble or minnow or/and an eighth oz jig with a twister tail to get em. Works for me on Pymy and Shenango. Was a little chilly out there wednesday but the fish were pretty active. Caught over 35 but kept 15. Been doing alright for the last few trips using this method.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I was wandering about fall sunfish patterns myself ......I just got my booty handed to me at moggy a couple days ago .....

just when I thought I was starting to understand sunfish a little 
I tried top and bottem from 1ft to 15 ft only managed 2 fish total

caught them way off my normal spots in four ft of water about 15 inches under a bobber beside a weadline that I couldnt get to in summer 

maybe shoulda broke out the slip bobber and tried suspending 

(ran out of stop knot)


----------

